# Freebsd 7.2 & LSI SAS2008 MPT 2.0



## AntonS (Oct 16, 2009)

Help 
Not support freebsd 7.2 this device

```
none13@pci0:5:0:0:      class=0x010700 card=0x00721000 chip=0x00721000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic (Was: Symbios Logic, NCR)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SAS

pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pci5: <mass storage, SAS> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.5 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.6 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.7 (no driver attached)
```


----------



## deepdish (Nov 2, 2009)

I got the LSI SAS3081E-R, which is working in FreeBSD and OpenSolaris:

```
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xf8ffc000-0xf8ffffff,0xf8fe0000-0xf8feffff irq 34 at device 0.0 on pci5
mpt0: [ITHREAD]
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.20.0
```


----------



## frankpeng (Dec 4, 2009)

Me too. I just bought a lsi sas 9200 8e card. The chip is lsisas2008. In lsi web site, there are some freebsd drives to download. I thought lsi supports sas2008. But I opened the readme file today, they are all about old cards, not the new card sas2008. What you gonna do?


----------

